# Amplificador Clase "A" de 60W



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2011)

Si bien este es un diseño de Stan Curtis del año 1985, el tiempo no le ha echo estragos, sigue, hoy en día, teniendo excelentes prestaciones.

​
Este es el artículo original publicado en Electronics Digest Winter 1985 con toda la data como para que alguien de embarque en la realización del amplificador.

Como todo amplificador Clase A necesita una fuente de alimentación acorde al bajo rendimiento, en este caso requiere de 500W por canal amén de un excelente filtrado.

*Preguntas frecuentes:*
¿ Lo armaste ?: *NO*
¿ Lo piensas armar ?: *NO*
¿ Por que NO ?: Soy ecologista, algo que consume 500W para entregar 60W *NO* es ecológico.
Si no te parece ecológico ¿ Por que lo publicas ?: Porque existe un sector de usuarios del Foro fanáticos de los Clase "A" que lo disfrutarán.


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 11, 2011)

cuando sepa como hacer que los 500w de calor continuo desaparezcan el poco espacio me monto uno de estos .solo por probar XD.(ya me cuesta mantener a ralla unos de 20w..)

parece un diseño solido quien se lo monte se sentirá muy orgulloso de poder suministrar cantidad indigente de energía!. ademas ahorras en calefacción para los duros inviernos XD.
PD no sabia que hubieran amplificadores que tiene diferentes tensiones para la etapa de salida y las demas..


----------



## zxeth (Dic 12, 2011)

Ha buenisimo, lo que estaba buscando, una freidora electrica para la cocina, mientras hago las papafritas disfruto de musica a 60watts . No sabia que existian amplificadores clase A de mas de 50watts, creia que no se fabricaban por su alto consumo, de tipo a-b si vi y clase d muchos mas


----------



## masiluli (Ene 22, 2014)

Habrá algún diseño para hacer algo así???
no importa el consumo, no importa el calor, no importa el tamaño y no importa el precio de la fuente.. solo importa que se consigan los componentes y que tenga 100w.
 El foro no me permite subir imagenes por razones obvias. Pero buscar Krell monoblok se veran unas cuantas fotos de estos amplis sumamente fieles y potentes!
abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> Habrá algún diseño para hacer algo así???


¿ Y este tema  de que se supone que trata ?


> no importa el consumo, no importa el calor, no importa el tamaño y no importa el precio de la fuente.. solo importa que se consigan los componentes y que tenga 100w.
> _*El foro no me permite subir imagenes*_ por razones obvias. Pero buscar Krell monoblok se veran unas cuantas fotos de estos amplis sumamente fieles y potentes!
> abrazo



Si te permite subir imágenes, lo que NO te permite es hacer Link´s a imágenes externas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## masiluli (Ene 22, 2014)

Claro, pero me refiero a que si hay un amplificador de este estilo pero de 100w ya que es esa la potencia que necesito. Los parlantes que tengo (monitor audio rs8) son de 175w y quisiera sacarles algo de jugo.
Perdón por la ignorancia...
hice toda mi casa gracias a Foros como este... desde las paredes, las cañerias, los techos, los muebles de la cocina... todo digamos. Considero que con ayuda podré hacer algo de buena calidad. 
y luego ayudar con mi experiencia. abrazo enorme!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> Claro, *pero me refiero a que si hay un amplificador de este estilo pero de 100w *ya que es esa la potencia que necesito. Los parlantes que tengo (monitor audio rs8) son de 175w y quisiera sacarles algo de jugo.
> Perdón por la ignorancia...
> hice toda mi casa gracias a Foros como este... desde las paredes, las cañerias, los techos, los muebles de la cocina... todo digamos. Considero que con ayuda podré hacer algo de buena calidad.
> y luego ayudar con mi experiencia. abrazo enorme!



La relación entre un amplificador de *100W* y otro de *60W* es de *2,21db*, esta relación *es casi imperceptible al oído*.

El emplear un amplificador Clase "A" se supone es para escuchar bien, *no* para escuchar *abrumadoramente fuerte*.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2014)

Esos _MA RS8 _tienen una sensibilidad (declarada) de 91 dB/W/m, así que escuchando *MUY FUERTE* en una sala normal (tipo 30 m²) a una distancia de 2.5 a 3 mts de los baffles, como mucho le vas a meter *4W* por baffle con lo que vas a tener casi 100 dB SPL en frecuencias bajas y medias bajas, y un poco menos en medios y agudos (tipo 97 dB SPL en cada oreja ), sin contar el refuerzo de la sala y demás yerbas. Considerando esto, lo mas probable es que escuchés con algo de 1W por canal (que es bastante fuerte) o menos (y menos...) de potencia promedio, y a menos que escuchés música clásica MUY BIEN grabada, MUY difícilmente pasés de 30dB de rango dinámico en la grabación, y solo por eso y para que no recorte el ampli en los "fortísimos" le vas a meter 100W en clase "A"???? 
Un consejo, total es gratis: Usando clase A no vas a escuchar "mejor" en forma real (tal vez sí psicoacústicamente), si bien el ampli va a tener, si está bien hecho y ajustado ( <= eso es difícil sin equipamiento costoso... y el conocimiento para usarlo) mejores valores de THD.. que vas a terminar no-distiguiendo de un clase B o AB convencional y mucho menos de un clase A - si es eso lo que querés - de menor potencia. Además pasar de 60W a 100W es "escuchable" solo si ponés el ampli al re-mango, por que uno de 60W te va a sonar igual y te va a distorsionar antes solo en los picos mas altos de la onda. YO invertiría en algo de menor potencia, muy probablemente en clase B o AB, y me guardaría el resto del dinero para mejorar los baffles... que es ahí donde vas a escuchar las verdaderas diferencias .

PD: La potencia de 175W de los MA RS8 es la MAXIMA que soportan, no a la que tenés que usarlos. Ya te lo dije: probalos con un ampli común de 20W y vas a ver como suenan con esos 91 dB/W/m.


----------



## masiluli (Ene 22, 2014)

Excelente!!! que lindo es escuchar gente que sabe tanto!!!
en la actualidad tengo un sintoamplificador yamaha rx-v540 de 80 rms (clase ab) si no me equivoco tiene transistores IGBT.
cuando pongo fuerte (el equipo lo usa mi mujer para escuchar sus cumbias y demas porquerias, se usa para ver peliculas etc etc.) nunca llego a superar el 80% de su potencia maxima, asi que no llego a usar ni 60W del equipo... Asi que por ese lado vamos de maravilla. tal cual ustedes dicen los 60 w van de sobra.
Los parlantes que poseo son una maravilla, realmente dar un salto más en la calidad implicaria comprar la serie gold de monitor audio (50.000$) o bien pasar a los Bower and wilkins serie 700 u 800  para q



Excelente!!! que lindo es escuchar gente que sabe tanto!!!
en la actualidad tengo un sintoamplificador yamaha rx-v540 de 80 rms (clase ab) si no me equivoco tiene transistores IGBT.
cuando pongo fuerte (el equipo lo usa mi mujer para escuchar sus cumbias y demas porquerias, se usa para ver peliculas etc etc.) nunca llego a superar el 80% de su potencia maxima, asi que no llego a usar ni 60W del equipo... Asi que por ese lado vamos de maravilla. tal cual ustedes dicen los 60 w van de sobra.
Los parlantes que poseo son una maravilla, realmente dar un salto más en la calidad implicaria comprar la serie gold de monitor audio (50.000$) o bien pasar a los Bower and wilkins serie 700 u 800  para que se den una idea son parlantes cercanos a los 60000$ argentinos. como 10.000 dolares o un poco menos.
Con esto quiero decir que tengo parlantes sumamente aptos para un buen ampli clase a.
De hecho el flaco que me los vendió (usados a 10.000$) me los mostro con unas potencias krell gigantes classe A y la verdad sonaban increiblemente!!!! esos mismos parlantes con el triste yamaha dan lastima....
lo malo de tener tan buenos parlantes es que te muestran todo, inclusive lo malo del ampli. Es como si se pudiera escuchar un sonido metalico comparado a ese maravilloso clase A!!!

resuminedo. Coincido plenamente en que con esa potencia estoy de sobra. pero en lo de buscar un ampli clase AB no necesito ya que tengo uno y mi hermano me vende un marantz por 5000 pesos muy bueno pero la verdad es mas de lo mismo... sigo teninedo parlantes al dope digamos.

La fuente de sonido en su mayoria son archivos FLAC o APE de extrema calidad de 24 bits...y 192k. Algo asi como HDCD o mejor!
tambien entra algun MP# de 128 de cumbia villera pero no es mi culpa!!! les juro.

en el post este, puedo encotnrar todo lo necesario?? fuente, componentes, diseño de la plaqueta, tamaño del disipador etc etc???
abrazo enorme! y gacias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> Excelente!!! que lindo es escuchar gente que sabe tanto!!!
> en la actualidad tengo un sintoamplificador yamaha rx-v540 de 80 rms (clase ab) si no me equivoco tiene transistores IGBT.
> cuando pongo fuerte (el equipo lo usa mi mujer para escuchar sus cumbias y demas porquerias, se usa para ver peliculas etc etc.) nunca llego a superar el 80% de su potencia maxima, asi que no llego a usar ni 60W del equipo... Asi que por ese lado vamos de maravilla. tal cual ustedes dicen los 60 w van de sobra.
> Los parlantes que poseo son una maravilla, realmente dar un salto más en la calidad implicaria comprar la serie gold de monitor audio (50.000$) o bien pasar a los Bower and wilkins serie 700 u 800  para q



Deseas un Clase "A".

Yo e aconsejaría que recorras el mismo camino pero dando un rodeo.

Armate a modo experimental uno chico 5/20W y juzgá si notas diferencias, si las notas "realmente" encará el proyecto mayor.

Para comparar de forma seria busca información sobre *pruebas ciegas ABX*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> en la actualidad tengo un sintoamplificador yamaha *rx-v540* de 80 rms (clase ab) si no me equivoco tiene transistores IGBT.
> cuando pongo fuerte (el equipo lo usa mi mujer para escuchar sus cumbias y demas porquerias, se usa para ver peliculas etc etc.) nunca llego a superar el 80% de su potencia maxima, asi que no llego a usar ni 60W del equipo... Asi que por ese lado vamos de maravilla. tal cual ustedes dicen los 60 w van de sobra.


Mirá, para ser sinceros y va de onda, el ampli que tenés es un juguete... un AVR de una buena marca, pero con especificaciones mentirosas. Fijate *esta imagen de la parte de atrás de tu ampli* y analizá que dice que la potencia maxima consumida es de 270 Watts....no pensarás que tenés un ampli de 80W x 6 (=480W ==> consumo total cercano a 1 KWatt con los 6 amplis al mango)*.* Lo siento mucho, pero con mucha suerte podrías tener 6 amplis de 30W suponiendo que tiene una SMPS y no una fuente lineal.

Por otra parte, eso del 80% de la potencia como lo sabés???? Lo has medido?? Por que si es por la perilla de volumen, la escala de dB es logarítmica, no lineal, así que la perilla esté casi al mango no significa exactamente que el ampli lo esté...sobre todo cuando uno no sabe con respecto a que se mide esa escala 

Por ultimo, si le metieras 60W a esos baffles (asumiendo que tengan la sensibilidad especificada) probablemente volarías los vidrios de tu casa.. ya que tendrías casi 110 dB SPL... muy cerca del límite del dolor...y no podrías escucharlo por mas de algunos minutos sin riesgo de dañar tus oídos o los de tu esposa.


masiluli dijo:


> Los parlantes que poseo son una maravilla, realmente dar un salto más en la calidad implicaria comprar la serie gold de monitor audio (50.000$) o bien pasar a los Bower and wilkins serie 700 u 800  para q


No he dicho que tus baffles sean malos, solo dije que si querés buscar diferencias sonoras.. ese es el lugar para explorar. Ahora eso de calidad = precio... hummmmmmm

En fin... hay de todo en las viñas del Señor, incluyendo los grandes cuentos del audio


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 22, 2014)

Si masiluli quiere asimismo y a pesar de todo lo sugerido darse un gusto y comenzar con algo de alrededor de 10,2 W RMS (totales), puede probar con este esquema:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/679905/ _(que es muy parecido al que prácticamente estoy utilizando desde hace casi 3 años y, casi a diario!!!). Sugeriría ver sus especificaciones, por si le sirven para sus cajas (porque impedancias menores a 12 ohmios tienen que abtenerse). Atención: por más que es un amplificador de sólo 10,2 W totales, no es un sistema que se pueda armar con un bajo presupuesto (muy por el contrario, personalmente he gastado muchísimo más de lo que suponía inicialmente). La fuente de alimentación es doble (una por canal y compuesta de 4 trafos en total) y tiene una disponibilidad de potencia máxima de hasta 960 VA totales, para sólo 10,2 W totales!!!. El calor generado es abrazador, pero bueh... sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

Saludos

PD: a ese esquema se le puede sacar algo más potencia, pero depende con qué lo ataque en su entrada, ya que lo especifiqué para unos 2 V RMS de entrada (salida de mi reproductor de CD) y que no sobrepase una excursión de salida de no mucho más de 11 Vp (con acotada especificación de distorsión y respuesta transitoria).


----------



## masiluli (Ene 22, 2014)

Dios Mioooooo que alegría!!!!!!!!!! me siento tan feliz entre tanta gente con tanto conocimiento!!!! gracias infinitas por aclarme la vida.

error 1: pensar que el ampli tenia de verdad 80w... ahora que lo pienso, claroooooo, cómo podría un amplificador generar mas corriente de la que consume!!!! sería un invento que cambiaría el mundo!!!

error 2: suponer (sin fundamento alguno) que por poner el volumen a 80 estaba usando un 80% de la potencia

error 3: y el más grave de todos, querer de todos modos armar el ampli de 60w clase A!
asi que mañana en el trabajo me pondré a leer todo lo referido a este ampli y veré que más encuentro.

cuando tenga el ampli casi terminado me voy a comprar un dac asus xonar one que tiene control de volumen y salida de audio balanceada.

los cables de intercconexion ya los tengo. son unos transparent y los de parlantes son unos de bicableado que le compré a willi pastrana en una expo. pa mi el tipo es algo chanta pero vende cosas buenas!

con respecto a la calidad de mis parlantes, es muyyyyy probable que existan cosas mejores y seguramente a mejor precio. Pero dentro de lo relativamente facil de encontrar, con soporte y acceso a repuestos originales, estéticamente hermosos y demas... estos eran la mejor opcion.

Lo del ampli medio pelo que tengo lo sé por más que me duela. Soñe tanto tener algo así que lo quiero muchisimo.. jamás lo venderé ni nada...

el 100% de las personas que viene a casa y se pone a escuchar algun que otro tema que tengo de extrema calidad se queda con la mandibula contra el suelo por la calidad de sonido que tiene!

con los amplis clase A va a ser una locura y ademas en invierno no tengo que prender la salamandra!!!!

bueno.. que empiezo por comprar??? y tratar de conseguir?
los transformadores imagino que serán algo complejos, tengo un amigo que laburó en una fabrica asi que le quedó el contacto! de hecho él me va a ayudar a armalo.

buenas noches!!! y otra vez gracias!!! por favor ustede digan que yo no me ofendo. Muchas personas odian ser ignorantes y se pierden lo maravilloso que es aprender

usunmé como un desafio del foro.. si hago bien estos amplis será merito puramente suyo ya que yo sé poco y nada de electronica!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2014)

Diego:
El es dueño de hacer lo que mejor le plazca, el punto es que la decisión no necesariamente pasa por un montón de "suposiciones sobre el audio", sino por un análisis medianamente coherente de la información disponible. Si una vez hecho ese análisis el se decide por A o por B, todo OK, pero lo importante es haber decidido sobre los criterios reales y nó sobre los "imaginados" 
Por lo demás..... todo OK


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 22, 2014)

Eduardo:

Masiluli tiene un largo camino a seguir: entre muchas cosas, evaluar técnicamente qué es lo que dispone y las posibilidades que pueda "sacar" de cada componente de su cadena de sonido actual, individualizar en consecuencia el "peor" eslabón de esa cadena (si es que así es) y analizar si pueden ser mejorables o no con algunos cambios en ellos (en esto último hay que intentar ser lo más racional posible, aunque los gustos y las aspiraciones nos dobleguen). Puede que sean necesarios sólo ajustes y no necesariamente cambios de productos... Eso lo tiene que estudiar bien.

Cada eslabón hace su diferencia (incluso al nivel de las etapas de amplificación), pero hay que evaluar cuál es el beneficio ganado y a qué costo y, a su vez, si ese beneficio lo podemos percibir o no finalmente con nuestros oídos (que son el umbral de prueba última).

En lo personal, he podido medir instrumentalmente sutiles diferencias en el nivel de amplificación progresiva de la señal (por ejemplo, utilizando la menor cantidad de etapas por las que atraviesa la señal hasta la carga final, he verificado mejores relaciones señal a ruido y mayores anchos de banda disponibles, entre otras cosas). Generalmente, esos cambios medidos con instrumental, fueron percibidos por mis oídos (o al menos eso me lo hizo creer mi cerebro o mi subjeción!!!). Esa prueba la efectuaba como sigue: mi fuente de señal podía ser la misma placa de sonido de la PC. Luego, a la salida de la placa, conectaba un ecualizador activo externo y, de su salida, finalmente al ampli. Preajustaba los niveles y media ancho de banda y S/N. Luego, quitaba el ecualizador externo y preajustaba nuevamente los niveles para que sean similares a la primera conexión en la salida del ampli (reajustaba amplitud y aplicaba ecualización virtual en lugar de externa). Volvía a medir ancho de banda y S/N. Y existían sutiles diferencias...

Personalmente, estoy en esa etapa de experimentación todavía. Me falta mejorar la parte electroacústica aún (no he hecho nada al respecto).

Seguramente otros eslabones de la cadena hagan mayor beneficio. Hay que analizar...

Saludos


----------



## masiluli (Ene 23, 2014)

Excelente aporte. Enumeraré cada componente.

1-fuente de audio 300 Gigas de música digital en la PC, un 90% son archivos Flac o Ape de 24bits y una tasa de transferencia maxima de 9000kbp/s (no existe mejor calidad de sonido digital que esa) Tengo mucha música estilo clasico grabado en estos parametros, algún que otro álbum raro algo desconocido, algo de música Nacional (Argentina) grabada con esta calidad directo del estudio (no son CD comunes de 44.100Hz ripeados, son archivos extraídos de los máster de los estudios de grabación) por ejemplo tengo el umplugged de Charly García en esa calidad. Cada tema pesa más de 100 mb.

2-el reproductor es uno llamado foobar, según algunos audiofilos, este es el mejor reproductor por su amplia posibilidad de configuración

3-configuración del Foobar. Lo tengo en modo WASAPI-bit perfect (significa que cada bit de la canción sale por la placa de sonido tal cual es. Para esto es necesario utilizar si o si la salida digital (no importa si la placa de sonido vale 10000 dolares o es onboard. Mientras tenga salida coaxial u óptica está bien.

4-fibra óptica. es una fibra que recuerdo me regaló mi hermano para mi cumpleaños que la pagó algo así como 100 dolares. Con el tiempo aprendimos que la fibra de 1$ funcionaba de la misma manera y con las mismas prestaciones, ya que lo transmitido dentro de ella, si bien parece mucho es infimamente nada comparado a lo que podría transmitir!

5-DAC. Como conversor digital-analógico utilizo el interno del receiver.

6- el receiver. Yamaha rx-v540 (un juguete al lado de el resto del equipo) para mi la parte débil  de todo este conjunto. 

7-configuración del receiver. Modo Straight o pure direct. Este modo simplemente saltea el pre-amplificador, eliminando todo posible efecto dolby o dts que pueda hacer el ampli, elimina la posibilidad de bass y treble y porpone una reproducción más fiel a la fuente (opto por creerle)

8- cables de parlantes. Son unas mangueras de 1 pulgada aproximadamente que dentro tiene 4 conductores. Dos de plata para los agudos y dos de cobre ofc de buen calibre. Mi hermano tienen unos transparent de 1000 dolares y al compararlos no notamos diferencia

9- parlantes.Monitor audio rs8 edición limitada con el tweeter de la linea gold (tope de gama de esa marca) Mis parlantes los comparé con unos Bower and wilkins serie 600 con las mismas prestaciones y la verdad me gustó bastante más el sonido de mis parlantes.

En conclusión y tras haber probado toda clase de conexión, dac interno, dac externo, fibra óptica, cable coaxial, modo analógico con fichas monster audio, equalizacion activa, equalizacion pasiva, equalizacion mediante el foobar, bi-cableado, cableado simple posición de los altavoces, mejoras acusticas en la sala, hasta un lavaje de oidos me hice hace un tiempo. La mejor configuración que encontré es la que enumeré anteriormente.

Es por eso que pretendo mejorar la etapa de potencia en primer medida que será la que mayor resultados me traerá. El costo que esto insume (tiempo, dinero, paciencia, cuidado, estudio, etc, etc) está más que justificado con el supuesto resultado.

existen los amantes del abstracto hi-end, luego los detractores tecnicos/teoricos del hi-end y luego los flacos como yo que disfrutan de escuchar música en excelente calidad. Si subjetivamente algo hace que un equipo "suene" mejor pues bienvenido sea ya que el resultado es lo que importa.

Llego del trabajo cansado y decido escuchar musica para relajarme y disfrutar... por qué voy a privarme de mejorar algo???

Mi objetivo es hacer este ampli de 60w. Pero como aconsejan voy a comenzar con el de mucha menos potencia ya que como prueba y aumento de la experiencia me va a servir de mucho.

gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2014)

Otra alternativa de potencia (No es ecológico)

Un *40W* diseño del Dr. Borivoje Jagodic


​


> CALOR-Gold is my new fantastic 40W/8ohms class A output power amplifier.
> Amp has been designed to be comparable in all aspects with Pass and Hiraga class of amps, and preliminary results up to date
> are more than encouraging, even having on mind ?mighty? names that it is suppose to stand next to. Some of the measurements
> are showing almost full 40W average power without exiting class A, frequency BW over 350kHz, phase shift not more than
> ...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 24, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra alternativa de potencia (No es ecológico)
> 
> Un *40W* diseño del Dr. Borivoje Jagodic
> 
> ...



El roll off a -3 dB en baja frecuencia lo fijaría conjuntamente C10 - C11 - R11 - R12 y el preset de ajuste de bías P2. El ajuste final del preset de bías modifica ese corte en baja frecuencia también (mucho más si se fija una alta corriente de bías por cada par de salida). No me termina de convencer eso mismo, aunque el resto del circuito está bastante ingenioso.

Se me ocurre que el bías podría bajarse hasta aprox. 0,8 A por mosfet sin salir de una potencia máxima de 40 W sobre 8 ohmios (ya que es push pull).

R43 la veo de más en ese lugar, ó, al menos, muy baja en valor para un IC1 que no sé cuál código es.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2014)

Si alguien gusta de "Jugar" con el clase "A" Dr. Jagodic sin la necesidad de armarlo, aquí está la simulación (Multisim 13)


Ver el archivo adjunto 104630

​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 26, 2014)

Fogonazo:

D2 está invertido en tu esquema respecto al original.

Saludos

PD: con ese diodo puesto como en el esquema original, las distorsiones ya no son cero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Fogonazo:
> 
> D2 está invertido en tu esquema respecto al original.
> 
> ...



Reparado


----------

